# Diplomatic and all stuff between Numenorian and Middle-Earth natives



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 19, 2020)

As you guys had already known the general progress change between Numenorain and the ME natives. A bunch of decisive military conflicts in the thirds age that change the ME history can origin to the 2nd age stuff between Numenorian and Middle-Earth natives.

*I found these strange stuff about Toikein's content on this aspect.*

1.Only Black Numenorian enforced tyranical policy to natives, and that means the Faithfuls were still allies to the major ME natives at least. (Cause we have to take the account that Black Numenorain might raise puppet regimes to maintain it's rule). Yet according to Toikein's description...well, those ME natives hostile to the Faithfuls seem were not as minor as puppet regimes. At least their strength seem to be a heavy threat to those Faithfuls exile states like Gondor even in their strongest period. 

2. Black Numenorian relegious ritual used not only the Faithfuls but natives on their side Haradim as human sacrifice for certain. This means Sauron maybe interceded not well between the already existing colonists and the natives.

3.After Sauron corrpted the Numenorain, he's still unable to overcome the Faithfuls faction in the Middle-Earth. This means at least his minions (probably the natives mainly, for Black Numenorain were mostly transferred back to the Numenor mainland for the Valinor expedition) wasn't the major power in Middle-Earth. Maybe the Faithfuls had used military methods to submit them or adding up with political means. (Yet according to Toikein's description, I think the latter one played more part among these Faithfuls possible conquest over these Sauron's minions)

4. Numenorain must have started their missionaries to all the natives of Middle-Earth before their revolt against Valars(from before Sauron was taken to Numenor). And the Numenorain relegion's revolt against Valars made them change their policy to the natives into iron fists. This means the natives were in relegion's conflicts with the Black Numenorains. And if Sauron really want to decrease the hostility between the natives and the Black Numenorains, why didn't the Faithfuls do anything to fight against Sauron's plot. Yeah, after all, the Faithfuls and the so-called anti-Numenorain natives were allies in the first places.

So...what do you guys think about these possible bugs^^?

In addition, you're all welcome to post everything you know, you infer or you want with the tile^^


----------

